# Reverse ights stay on



## Wazil (Mar 7, 2012)

The reverse lights stay on but only when it is cold outside. started last year but dissapeared when weather warmed up. Now it's back. Dealer say it's the switch and they want $800 to look at it because it's in the tranny. But why work in warm weather but not cold. Also stays on from 5 min to hours.
For $800 I'll pull the bulbs during the winter.


----------

